# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Cholesterol meting, goed maar hoog Triglyceriden gehalte

## baasje

Ik heb vandaag mijn cholesterol laten meten. Ben 41, ben vegetarier en leef gezond maar doe niet aan sport, fiets wel veel. Mijn vader heeft aderverkalking terwijl ie altijd gezond heeft geleefd en heeft gesport en mijn moeder heeft diabetes type 2.

De waardes zijn als volgt:

Totaal Cholesterol: 4.50 mmol/l
HDL Mannen: 1.63 mmol/l
LDL (Friedewal berekening): 2.70 mmol/l
Triglyceriden: 2.50 mmol/l
Totaal Cholesterol/HDL ratio: 2.76

Ik had een half uur voor de test wel een broodje met boter en kaas op, en de avond ervoor veel crackertjes met blauwe schimmelkaas. Tevens had ik ik een benzodiapine op om te slapen (ja ik weet, slecht).

Diegene die de test had afgenomen was positief maar ik maak mij toch zorgen om de Triglyceriden. Daar staat Aanbevolen: Lager dan 1.7 mmol/l. Is dit ook meegenomen in de "Totaal Cholesterol/HDL ratio" vraag ik mij af. 

Hopelijk kan iemand hier antwoord op geven.

----------


## Heleen54

Ik zie dat dit een oude post is, maar wou toch even zeggen dat een tekort aan Vitamine B12 de triglyceriden kan verhogen. B12 zit vooral in vlees, daarom is het aangeraden om als vegetariër een B12-supplement te nemen.

----------

